# When is a 17g bag of crisps not 17g?



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

When there's actually 72g in it!












Came as part of a multipack, so had no idea until we got to it...!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So what's inside the bag? Big piece of machinery?! :lol:


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope it's the onion rings that are meant to be in there, just about 4 times as many as there should be in one bag!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dead mouse from the crisp factory?

Come on, pics of contents?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or .... 17 g of crisps and 55g of bag


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll get photographic evidence when it's opened. :lol:


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Dead mouse from the crisp factory?
> 
> Come on, pics of contents?


There was nothing nefarious in the bag, just lots of onion rings:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bonus! I once had a Kit-Kat with a solid chocolate finger.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> Bonus! I once had a Kit-Kat with a solid chocolate finger.


I once had. Full packet of kit kats that were all solid chocolate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Bonus! I once had a Kit-Kat with a solid chocolate finger.
> ...


That's not fair :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I'd say it more than fair


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I once had a pot of cheese coleslaw that had a blue plaster (the ones they wear if they cut themselves during packaging of the product) inside. :x 
Problem is, I was halfway through the pot when it surfaced. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Otley said:


> I once had a pot of cheese coleslaw that had a blue plaster (the ones they wear if they cut themselves during packaging of the product) inside. :x
> Problem is, I was halfway through the pot when it surfaced. [smiley=furious3.gif]


Nooooooo!!! 

Not quite as bad, but I found a rather large (dead) earwig in between two slices of Warburton's toastie loaf I'd just opened. Not being a fan of creepy crawlies, I nearly pee'd my pants!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you hear about the fool who claimed they had found a severed finger in their food?



> Wendy's Famous Finger Chili - A 39-year old San Jose woman planted a real human finger in her Wendy's chili. She told police she found it there and filed a fraudulent tort lawsuit against Wendy's. The finger was traced with DNA identification to an associate of her husband who had lost it in an industrial accident. Her husband had bought if from him. The woman, Anna Ayala, said she cooked the finger and kept it in her freezer for a month. She served four years in prison and is banned from Wendy's for life.


Well that plan went well then :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Did you hear about the fool who claimed they had found a severed finger in their food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad she didn't get away with it. So she was fingered by the finger DNA :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear about the fool who claimed they had found a severed finger in their food?
> ...


A *sever* sentence - *nailed* and slammed in the *joint* where she'll have to *knuckle* down *quick* :roll:


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Puntastic... :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I should be pun - ished [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

